# Trapping ferals



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey just a couple of questions. I live in a rural area of upstate NY and we do have small flocks of ferals in a lot of the barns around me (plus some of my lost birds scattered by the bop's). I was wondering what would be the best way to trap them as I have watched bop try and hit this one flock (20-30 birds) that hang on the county courthouse and they where awesome to watch as the spun dove and just generally frustrated the hawk until he gave up. I realize they would need to be treated and de-liced but I am wondering if they might be worth using as breeders and fosters since they have developed "street smarts" living on the edge as they do.

Currently I am down on Long Island for a few months training for my job and there are so many ferals around it is driving me crazy watching them. Since my loft was wiped out I was thinking of possibly using the ferals to build a family of birds.

Any thoughts comment or ideas would be welcome.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok so first make sure it is legal to trap and own a wild bird with no license. Secondly I had rescued a feral hen, she bred with mixed feral/highflyer males and they were so NASTY aggressive they were scalping and trying to kill babies in nest of sitting hens for their own territory, after severing the foot of a 3 day old and scalping the second chick I GOT rid of them out of my loft. Hope this helps.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for triggering my memory lol I use to use a stick and box trap to catch blue jays and others as a kid then I got into pigeons and left the wild bids alone.

I am not really worried about whether its legal or not the are mostly considered a pest up by me and it is just a matter of talking to the farmer/owner. As for down here on the Island probably would be a good idea to check with the local authorities.

I figure on just doing the borax dip and using a preventative and de-wormer. As far as aggression goes it will be a loft of ferals so it should be fine as they will have plenty of space.

I would like to start out with 10-20 so I have enough pairs to get yb's to start flying and then what ever survives the bops will become the beginnings.


----------



## pigeonoverpass (Oct 27, 2014)

Good luck with your ferals.... I have a pair of Ferals, the male I handraised and he is very aggressive since he became mature.... luckily he cannot hurt when he grabs me with his beak...I let him grab me on the finger so I can check the nest and handle the baby they now have.... I love the attitude that the ferals have ...I just wish I could let them fly as I like to see them flying and love the display flights of the pigeons but I live surrounded by woods and have Coopers Hawks that like to hit the aviary to get at them so I know they would be their next meal should I let them fly..... 
However, I hope you get your birds and have fun with them. Glad you recognize how wonderful the Feral's are .....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not really fair to trap them, as most would already have mates, and depending on when this was done, would also have babies that would be being abandoned. If they are free, then they should remain that way.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

ok first thanks to all. Here is my thoughts on it.

The whole reason for the idea of trapping the feral is because of there toughness and skill at dealing with the various predators that I face. BOP are major here I have had them zip by my head in full dive, hit the fly pen hard, actually break through the wire to get in. Never mind the assortment of other pests. I have a thread in the loft design for what I am going to be building so room is not going to be an issue.

As for aggression towards other birds, they will have their own loft and initially pairs in seperate breeding boxes and as for them being aggressive to me dealt with bigger and badder things then pigeons lol

Now as for them being paired up and possibly on eggs it is -5 where I live so not really a concern, but even so they lose mates and young all the time out there, I am giving them a safe haven and am looking to develop my own birds out of them because I admire their toughness and survival skills. Life ain't fair best thing I ever heard said on the subject of nature is that nature is neither kind nor cruel just indifferent. IF I was going to try and catch ferals during mating season then I would simply watch the birds I wanted watch the nest and then slip in at night with nets and take the young and the old or just take yb's that are almost weaned. I don't know where you live but by me most pigeons are either left alone or shot out of the barn. I am surrounded by woods and fields. I love to fly my birds but after losing over 50 birds to bop, racoons, weasels,fisher, dealing with all the other critters looking to get in I need a tough bird that has the strength speed smarts and determination to survive. 

Here is what I try to live by I respect your right to your feelings and opinions I have stood up for your rights and freedoms to do as you would believe now all I am asking is that you do the same, we don't have to agree I think that it is great that we are different how boring would life and the world be if we all where the same.

Every breed of pigeon that we enjoy started out from one then time and effort BY man changed and developed them to what they are now. So why should I not how could I not be inspired to do what they have done and take the wild birds from around me and use them to develop my own birds, birds that are strong smart and tough. Will I keep other breeds? you bet! will I keep them seperate? you can count on it might I cross them with my ferals? probably and will probably do a bunch of crossing and back crossing.Do I care what anyone else thinks? mmm nope not really ! Will I enjoy my birds and the time and effort to keep them and develop them? 100%


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Dude in your original post you ASK what we think and for our opinion, then in your last post #7 you say you dont CARE what anyone thinks, they why bother posting or asking our opinion and wasting our time and filing it in the garbage? just sayin......


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi CBL your right I did ask for them and yes I did say in my last post that I don't care what what anyone else thinks I tried to make it come across light hearted with the smiley. So let me reiterate it and try and clarify what I meant. I truly appreciate every response, especially those that give others experience but they all are food for thought and consideration. With that being said in the end I still am going to try this whether anyone else likes it or not. So please continue to reply with your thoughts and opinions as I also stated that's what makes life interesting differences. And let me apologize if I come across strong I am currently down by NYC training in a new job and as I am originally from down here am finding that it is real easy to slip back into the hard ass attitude lol I am truly a country boy at heart and can't wait to get back to home and the quiet of the country and the laid back take each day as it comes attitude.
respectfully and sincerely
Ron


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you trap ferals, then you will have to make them prisoners, as they will always want to be free, as they were before being caught by someone who just wants to breed them and use them for his own gain. Is that fair to these birds who are living their life as they were intended to? Yes, you may keep them in a safe place and make sure they are always fed, but I think if given the choice, they would chose their freedom.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I smell a bird dog trainer, and the wind is coming from your direction.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> If you trap ferals, then you will have to make them prisoners, as they will always want to be free, as they were before being caught by someone who just wants to breed them and use them for his own gain. Is that fair to these birds who are living their life as they were intended to? Yes, you may keep them in a safe place and make sure they are always fed, but I think if given the choice, they would chose their freedom.


True I will have to keep them captive and there is the risk of them not breeding but never know until you try. I was figuring on trying to get 2 sets of yb's out of them and then letting them fly and if they take off oh well but they will at least be better feed and disease free.I might best be served by raiding nests for yb's and eggs and put the eggs under foster. Honestly think I will try all of them but thanks for the input.

As to using them for my own purpose are you kidding so I guess that your against racing pigeons, competitive flying, what about rollers, OMG what about show pigeons? I mean how many are breed to standards the makes them incapable of rearing their own young. 

Which I while I don't care for birds that extreme to each is own. Racing never flown any competition of any sort but think that is awesome that some do. 

I have raised and flown Chinese owls (yes in 1968 they could fly lol), Tiplets (yep showing my age again lol) Rollers, Canadian high flyers, homers, La hores, and Muffed Ice Pigeons as a kid. Iranians, Serbians, Shaksharli tumblers, Ukranian Skycutters, Portuguese tumblers, Pica's here as an adult. Loved having birds again but after getting totally wiped out I needed to take a break. But I always see birds always have and always will and man do I miss having them. 

May I ask why you keep whatever breeds you keep? Anything other than short term rescue and rehabilitation or care for an unreleasable bird?

Then shouldn't all birds be free in the wild untamed and unchanged by man. For that matter what about cats and dogs. If you keep any kind of animal you keep it for personal reasons. Yet you seem to have an issue with looking at me using some feral pigeons to come up with my own family of birds to fly and enjoy. Sorry that we don't seem to agree on this.

But I thank you for your input and I hope that you enjoy your birds for all they are.

Respectfully and Sincerely,

Ron


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

conditionfreak said:


> I smell a bird dog trainer, and the wind is coming from your direction.


Sorry but you are WRONG, but what ever. Thank you for showing how ignorant YOU are because only a ignorant a-hole makes baseless ignorant stupid accusations and assumptions. So the only wind blowing is your ignorance blowing back to you.


----------



## pigeonoverpass (Oct 27, 2014)

Man has this gotten off track .... Ron, I agree that yes they will be prisoners but if you intend to eventually release them what's the issue.... When I lived in Florida I had many rescue baby ferals and some adult wild caught from people who wanted them dead so as not to be on their buildings or houses, I kept them cooped up for awhile,fed and took care of them,released them after several months and they stayed with me not going anywhere...they are not dumb .... food,water,nesting places,shelter...they were happy and bred like the "flying rats" they were so frequently called...but I loved it and them ...so you go man, do your thing and like I said before... Good Luck

I was never for the fancy breeds which by the way were for someones own personal gratification...preferring the wild "normal" look of a pigeon that could care for it's own young so again..to each his own..that is what makes us all individuals.....


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

pigeonoverpass said:


> Man has this gotten off track .... Ron, I agree that yes they will be prisoners but if you intend to eventually release them what's the issue.... When I lived in Florida I had many rescue baby ferals and some adult wild caught from people who wanted them dead so as not to be on their buildings or houses, I kept them cooped up for awhile,fed and took care of them,released them after several months and they stayed with me not going anywhere...they are not dumb .... food,water,nesting places,shelter...they were happy and bred like the "flying rats" they were so frequently called...but I loved it and them ...so you go man, do your thing and like I said before... Good Luck
> 
> I was never for the fancy breeds which by the way were for someones own personal gratification...preferring the wild "normal" look of a pigeon that could care for it's own young so again..to each his own..that is what makes us all individuals.....



Thank you! I agree with you that this has gotten off track. Sadly there are those who cannot see value in anyone else's opinions, thoughts or feelings other than their own or those that are in total agreement with their's.

When I started this is was for input exactly like this people who have had some experience with raising ferals.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Um I dont agree that the ferals have to be prisoners, I have proven that not to be the case, I have had both ferals and bred from ferals, because they are not homers they stay where they are. I have flown ferals one weekend at home and the next in cottage country and they just fly and stay where I am, whichever house I am at. I had two feral males from a breeder 70 klics away and they flew for me and stayed home AND to prove they stay where they ARE, I took my hen and her two sons up the street less than 1 klic and there they stayed as they are NOT homers. So I say you CAN fly your ferals. You may lose the odd one if it sees a feral mate flying overhead that it likes and off it may go, but it will try to bring it BACK to your loft. This happened to me, eventually the two males I released did go off with their hen mates but that was my intention as owls had killed two of mine. I had not loft at the time and no safe enough digs to keep them in so opted to allow to let free.

That is my experience, so I say you can fly


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

CBL Thank you for sharing your experience with me, I fully intend to fly them after I get 2 sets of young. Interesting that they don't really home as the majority of them up here are very homer like in appearance. But that just maybe a preconcieved notion on my part. I know that they definitely have some new blood in them at least within 6 miles of me.

How do I know, well one of the cool things about my having birds was that friends and neighbors who never looked at pigeons as anything but winged rats came to appreciate and understand a little bit about them through my sharing pictures, having them stop by when the birds where up.

Now I get " hey I think I saw one of your lost birds it wasn't the plain color of all the other's" then they go on to tell me where and when. My daughters actually used to make it a point to stop by and watch my Iranians they loved the tumble up performance. So many of my friends now ask when are going to get more/new birds and I actually have a construction crew when I go to build my new Bullet Proof loft.

After posting the idea for the loft using that as a description of it's construction I think that I am going to use that as the name. Might name my birds the Bullet proof specials lol.

I see your in Ontario what beautiful country, was lucky enough to spend a week in Pembroke (sorry if the spelling is off) it was nw of Ottawa on I believe the Ottawa river. Beautiful area and really nice people!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Lol I dont doubt that there could be some racer/homer blood in there as Im sure some of the stronger ones may take up with a feral, although I watch constantly to see if I see any bands in the feral flock and have yet to see them. I also believe that some breeders cut off bands and release birds they dont want but not homers just rollers, I have heard directly from the breeders mouth of doing this, of course making my italian blood boil. So from my experience as you say, they most likely will stay where home is. 

Pembroke is 5 hours NE of me


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I from what I can gather the ferals seem to be very aggressive, but I have seen banded birds in feral flocks and like I said I have had some of my lost birds seen by others and I have spotted them. I know that around here the bops are tough to compete with so any bird that makes it here has to be extremely tough. That and the fact that we have the mountains for them to deal with when racing/training I can see birds getting lost from being tired/hungry/thirsty and joining up with a flock of ferals the old safety in numbers deal. After all they are instinctively a flocking bird and if one gets seperated from the pack the desire to get with other birds kicks in.

What I am finding interesting is that I have talked with a couple of guys that have birds 1 with homers and one with rollers and you go less than 30 miles away and the bop's don't seem to be as much of an issue. I had they darn things around everyday all day I tried flying early morning at first light bops, late morning bops, afternoon bops last hour of daylight bops. Get up in the morning bops sitting on the loft, look out at 8pm on a june/july night bop sitting either on the loft or nearby tree.

Oh well as they say fly em lose em and breed the survivors.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Just a thought there is an auction house 30 miles away they sell cattle, chickens, feed, and pigeons. The dog people usually buy the pigeons, I'll bet you have one there too. You could buy them usually for $2 or 3 and save them from the dogs.
Dave


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Pete thanks for the suggestion, I do have a livestock auction nearby so I will have to check it out.


----------



## Pullarius (Jan 23, 2016)

Just curious why the bulletproof loft? And what's a "bop"?


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

To answer the questions is easy. I live in the country surrounded by wood's and fields with every kind of predator in the north east looking to get in, BOP bird of prey. I have had rat's, weasels, mink, fisher, skunk, raccoon, cooper's hawks, sharp shinned hawks, and peregrine in the loft. Hence the reason for a really secure loft.


----------



## Pullarius (Jan 23, 2016)

Ah ok sorry about the critters


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

*ferals*

Hi.. just thought you might some input from someone who has actually caught feral pigeons for their loft.

They are not aggressive. They are protective of their nest and squabs.. but that's a good thing! Outside the nest box they act same as other pigeon breeds.

They are very hardy and resistant to diseases.... more so than the fancy pigeons and domesticated pampered racing pigeons.. which have to be vaccinated for many diseases.

They don't have to be kept as prisoners. Some will fly back to where you got them.. but most will know a good thing when they see it and stay!

In my local park there are hundreds of feral pigeons. Many in a poor state.. I have rescued many... from birds with no feet... to birds with broken wings or covered in paint and oil, blind ones and ones with strings tangled around their legs. 

Many.. mostly young birds, are starving and very thin.. unable to compete with the adults... 

A few times a year the city cull them... and I have seen many walled up.. or wired over on their nests unable to escape. 

So taking feral pigeons IS DOING A KINDNESS TO THEM!!

My best advise is to take only young birds.. go to the places you see them and get young that have just left the nest. Don't use adult birds.. they will be more fearful of you and not tame down well in the loft... 

Taking they young ones will also make sure that they are not leaving any squabs to slowly stave to death on the nest... as may happen if you take an adult bird.

The young will also tame down really well and are easier to train to your routine.

I wanted to make up a flock of pure white birds that were good a flying high.. just to watch.. as they are so beautiful...

I could not get any white birds where I live... and only had large heavy white king pigeons.

I took 4 male feral birds that were mostly white.. and by crossing them to the female king pigeons.. I was able to get mostly white young.

Over a few years I bred the smallest ones together.. and now I have a loft full of my own special breed! 

They are a bit bigger than a racing pigeon.. with very short tails. and stand upright.. with a big head and big black eyes. Chunky and very cute.

They fly really well.. and are very hardy... no disease problems with them.. no need to vaccinate.. not like my Old Dutch Capuchines.. which are not as fertile and get a few diseases now and then.

My original 4 male feral pigeons.... 2 have stayed... I let them all out only after 2 weeks in my loft.. one flew back to the park the second the door was opened... the other 3 stayed. Sadly I lost another one only a few months ago when a mongoose got into the coop and killed it. They other 2 are very happy to live here.. they could leave when ever they like.. as they free range for several hours each day.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I love ferals and hope you can rescue them either from a dog mart or from a place where cities cull them...very sad and ignorant that people kill them. Agree that you want to avoid catching an adult who might be raising young.


----------



## Pullarius (Jan 23, 2016)

A dogmart? Like pets co?


----------

